# Macon/schley County Area



## DCOMP54 (Sep 12, 2004)

SATURDAY MORNING ONE OF THE GUYS HAD A BIG BODY FORK HORN COME BY THEN NOTHING THE REST OF THE WEEKEND. WE FOUND SCAPES AND RUBS AT SEVERAL PLACES ON OUR LEASE. 2 WEEKS AGO WE FOUND FRESH HORNED TREES AND 1 SCAPE. THEY HARVESTED THE CORN OFF ONE OF THE FIELDS AND DEER TRACKS GALORE, THEY ARE FEEDING ON THE DROPPED COBS WITH CORN ON. WISH THE DOVES WOULD CONME IN AND DO THE SAME. IT WILL GET BETTER.


----------

